# Parking Brake Problem..NEED HELP



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 1994 Nissan Pickup 4x4 King Cab 2.4L Manual Tranny. In the left rear brake drum there is a pivot block/pulley that connects to the parking brake cable on one side and the brake shoe lever on the other side. My pulley has cracked and i need to find a new one.

Any help leading to tracking this part down would be appreciated. I have no idea where to find it or what it's part number/official name is. Below are 2 pictures from the service manual.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

A junkyard would be my first idea. The local ones around here will generally let you keep whatever fits in your pocket.


----------



## airdevil85 (Oct 20, 2007)

My parking break dosnt work at all... That pulley thing is seized... I tried prying on it, hitting it damn thing wont move...


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i gave in and went to the dealer with the diagram and my VIN number and they pulled a part up in the computer immediately.

For reference it's 44045-37G11 and the description on the part was "Pulley-Parking". Again, my truck is a 1994 4x4 with a 2.4L 4cylinder. Hopefully this will help someone in the future. The part was $12.03 and they got it in within 24 hrs. I was happy.


----------



## Imp555 (May 28, 2008)

kind of funny. I just did my rear brakes last week. Mine was frozen same as yours. I broke it trying to free it up. Ended up using a torch to get it off. Put it back, but the cable keeps coming off. Appreciate the part #. I'll be ordering mine tomorrow.


----------

